# Yorrel burl bowl



## MPeach (Oct 17, 2012)

Australian yorrel burl winged bowl 14" x 9" x 4"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow... I like this one more!


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 17, 2012)

Look great!


----------



## Twig Man (Oct 17, 2012)

You are a true artist. Incredible work!!


----------



## BarbS (Oct 17, 2012)

Perfectly done! Very very nice work.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 17, 2012)

Great job on a stunning piece of wood! 
Scott


----------



## DomInick (Oct 17, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. Nice work.


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh yes ... congratulations, this is truly spectacular


----------



## DKMD (Oct 17, 2012)

What a gorgeous piece of burl! Nicely done!

Was there a lid for it at some point? I noticed the little lip just inside the bead, and that's got me wondering... Either way, it's cool!


----------



## Vern Tator (Oct 17, 2012)

Nicely done, and nicely centered in the piece. I like the sapwood natural edge and it's even distribution.


----------



## txpaulie (Oct 17, 2012)

Wowsers!

I'd put that on my dining table, dead center!

Nicely done!

p


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow, what a beautiful piece!


----------



## Ancient Arborist (Oct 17, 2012)

amazing...absolutely amazing


----------



## BangleGuy (Oct 17, 2012)

Simply Stunning!


----------

